# Looking for old Bach recording



## ACJ (Feb 19, 2018)

When I was in college in the early 1980s, the town's library still had a large vinyl-record collection. One record was a Columbia Masterworks disc (blue label, off-center inner groove) that contained a performance of Bach's "Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring" that has stuck in my mind ever since (it was the last track on that side of the record). Unfortunately, the library has long since gotten rid of its vinyl records, and seems to have kept no info about these discs. Anyone have any idea what this record was, or might have been? Thanks.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Greetings, ACJ. I did a search on Discogs, but I didn't find any performances of Jesu'.... that were the last song on an LP. Be patient, we have members on here that I believe own every Baroque LP and CD that were ever released. Best Wishes!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Jesu' is the second to last track on Side 1 of the Columbia LP "Switched on Bach" by Walter Carlos. Was the performance electronic? Otherwise, my guess would be Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra, but Jesu' isn't the last track. Or possibly Leopold Stokowski & the Philadelphia Orchestra?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe this is the one you're looking for... by Eugene Ormandy and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir... Lovely performance: https://www.amazon.com/Jesu-Mans-Desiring-Cantata-Leben/dp/B006P9CYFE/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1519088276&sr=8-2&keywords=Eugene+Ormandy%2C+Jesu%2C+Joy+of+Man%27s+Desiring%2C+Cantata+No.+147&dpID=61EjRLTa1DL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

"Jesu..." by Ormandy and MTC can also be found on a number of other Sony Masterworks discs.


----------



## ACJ (Feb 19, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> I believe this is the one you're looking for... by Eugene Ormandy and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir... Lovely performance: https://www.amazon.com/Jesu-Mans-Desiring-Cantata-Leben/dp/B006P9CYFE/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1519088276&sr=8-2&keywords=Eugene+Ormandy%2C+Jesu%2C+Joy+of+Man%27s+Desiring%2C+Cantata+No.+147&dpID=61EjRLTa1DL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> "Jesu..." by Ormandy and MTC can also be found on a number of other Sony Masterworks discs.


Thank you all for your responses - I'll check out the tracks you mentioned (except the one I already know).

However, the version I heard was entirely orchestral, so it wouldn't have included a choir. And I said it was the last track on _that side_ of the album - it may have been Side One. And I already have "Switched-On Bach," so I know that isn't it.

But again, thanks for all your replies and suggestions.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

ACJ said:


> Thank you all for your responses - I'll check out the tracks you mentioned (except the one I already know).
> 
> However, the version I heard was entirely orchestral, so it wouldn't have included a choir. And I said it was the last track on _that side_ of the album - it may have been Side One. And I already have "Switched-On Bach," so I know that isn't it.
> 
> But again, thanks for all your replies and suggestions.


There is a version without choir that Ormandy did with the Phila Orch: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Favorites-J-S/dp/B0000025WJ/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1519180080&sr=1-3&keywords=Eugene+Ormandy+Bach

It's also in this fine (now costly) Ormandy Collection: 
https://www.amazon.com/Original-Jacket-Collection-Eugene-Ormandy/dp/B01KB3GLX0

Good luck in your search.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

ACJ said:


> Thank you all for your responses - I'll check out the tracks you mentioned (except the one I already know).
> 
> However, the version I heard was entirely orchestral, so it wouldn't have included a choir. And I said it was the last track on _that side_ of the album - it may have been Side One. And I already have "Switched-On Bach," so I know that isn't it.
> 
> But again, thanks for all your replies and suggestions.


ACJ, if Larkenfield's suggestions don't turn out to be the recording maybe you should search Discogs yourself and look and see if you recognize the album cover. I thought I did a pretty thorough search on there and no recordings came up with _Jesu _as the last piece on either side of the LP.


----------

